# Autopilot Calibration stuck at 97-98%



## Catchymoon (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,
The calibration circle was moving steady for every 5-10km I drove, but then It just stopped there right at the end, I drove 40km before it ended up there, and now at 136km, still its stuck at that same place and wont complete the circle/calibration. Is it normal for the circle to move steady at first and then stop right before completing the circle for the rest of the/most of the calibration period?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Catchymoon said:


> Hi,
> The calibration circle was moving steady for every 5-10km I drove, but then It just stopped there right at the end, I drove 40km before it ended up there, and now at 136km, still its stuck at that same place and wont complete the circle/calibration. Is it normal for the circle to move steady at first and then stop right before completing the circle for the rest of the/most of the calibration period?


call into Tesla and ask them to take a look at what is preventing it from completing the calibration. (when I got my car, it was done calibrating within about 8 miles).


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Mine also celebrated in just a few miles. My car has been flawless from day 1.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I never saw any calibration in the 240 mile trip home. Apparently they didn't have me enabled for EAP and had to update it after I arrived home. I was concerned that I still needed to calibrate, but was told it was already calibrated even tho nothing displayed.


----------



## Catchymoon (Jan 10, 2019)

I called in, she asked me to get in the car for it to go online so she could check, but it took a 100 years to explain the problem to her, and I still dont think that she got it, she seemed really incompetent and in a hurry to cut the call, and, just said that I should do a hard and soft reset which I already did, and she just got me an appointment to my closest service center, when I dont Know. They havent responded to my two months old tickets yet. Im thinking maybe I should call again and get another opinion/ maybe they can reset the AP settings or something OTA.

If you get your Model 3 and its fine you are really lucky here in Norway, since if you spot a problem it can take them up to a year to respond or fix anything, and the Departments in Tesla just throws you around so you go full circle and back again, before you can Even reach a competent helpful employee. Tesla should hire someone competent to check on all their employees and fire all those who hire those airheads as well as the airheads they find. Maybe the line wouldnt be so congested if they actually got competent employees, so people dont feel the need to call a hundred times for the same problem. I have honestly never in my life experienced this kind of congested incompetent people, and they call them tech-support? What tech support? She didnt know what i meant by calibration/calibration wheel/ took me so long to explain to her that it was still in calibration before we could move on, and she mistook «cameras calibrating» as camera detection limit , now I would understand if she asked me that this warning popped up as a means to check if the cameras/car is operating in a normal manner or otherwise, but no she just mistook one thing for another and her english vocabulary was extremely limited, and thats coming from a norwegian!

Im sorry I just needed to vent, since I have probably used around 15 hours of my life waiting in various Tesla call lines, only for a airhead to pick up so many times that I have just given up on Tesla support. Now I know those who encounter a problem is far more likely to voice their opinion than those who do not, but after looking at the norwegian Model 3 forum, I have to laugh in contempt to Tesla when they say that their customer satisfaction is high, maybe in America but certantily not in Norway, where a branch of the goverment has Even gone out and said that Tesla stands amongst the lowest of the low when it comes to support, maintance and repair, a country in which it isnt unsual for Tesla to make you wait a year or more for the smalest thing. 

Lastly I would like to say that those I have encountered who are compentent are extremely awesome and helpful and caring and I think its sad that all the airheads are ruining their image, and teslas, but you could argue that it is teslas own fault for hiring In the first place.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

when that blue circle completes - is it supposed to remain? I do not have the blue circle around my grey FSD steering wheel even though i have AP, EAP, FSD and ILE (i love Elon) all purchased.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> when that blue circle completes - is it supposed to remain?


No, it goes away.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks Brad.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@Catchymoon - Any updates?


----------

